# General > Films >  Conjuring 2

## scentedbargain

I watched the first one so I felt obliged to watch the 2nd one  :Smile:  but this article below seems to be too much  :: 

http://fantasticpictureshindig.net/0...184208ILIPIJPK

----------


## Tia Anderson

Well, have you seen it? Is it worth watching?

----------


## witnessthefitness

Scary, I was with my wife, she is a lot braver then me. lol

----------

